# Blood Tracking Dogs



## sdojb (Nov 5, 2012)

Does any know of any blood tracking dogs in Central Ohio? Shot a booner last night but the shot is marginal. I let him lay over night but when i went back this morning I couldn't find. I need some help. Please feel free to call 614-679-5625


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Google up a website called United Blood Trackers. I forget whether it's .com or .org, but you can find it on Google. They have a list of trackers in Ohio, and I believe there's a couple in central Ohio. They have contact info listed. There may be some expense involved, even if the guy's able to come out. Depends on the individual tracker.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/index.php?option=com_tracker&view=trackers&st=oh


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> http://www.unitedbloodtrackers.org/index.php?option=com_tracker&view=trackers&st=oh


Yup! That's the one.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

My brothers beagle, took him right to his buck!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

walcat said:


> My brothers beagle, took him right to his buck!!!!


AWESOME! Looking forward to the pics and the story


----------

